# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  autorska prava

## stray_cat

mene samo zanima da li roda ima dozvolu autora da prevodi sve te clanke koji se objavljuju?

----------


## Ancica

stray, selim sa podforuma Kamo s ovim? na podforum Portal.

----------


## Natasa30

Ima ako navede izvore odakle su tekstovi prevodjeni.Dakle izgubis dosta vremena da prevedes tekst pa onda dok ga isprepravljas pa dok ode na lekturu pa dok nadjes slikice i onda navedes izvor i to je to.Tekstovi se jako mjesaju tj procitas pet tekstova pa sam sastavis jedan. 
I poslije svog truda dobijes ovakva idiotska pitanja

----------


## stray_cat

evo nama opet malo civiliziranog dijaloga

molim ljepo administratoricu da obrati paznju na rijecnik

autorska prava = moras imati odobrenje autora clanka da to prevedes, objavis

u svakom slucaju nece mi biti mrsko priupitati izvore da li su vam dali odobrenje da koristite njihove tekstove

----------


## samaritanka

Stray Cat ti bi to zbilja učinila?

----------


## Alamama

Stray a kak ti nije vise mrsko dolaziti ovamo kad je ocito da veliki dio ljudi ovdje ne mozes smisliti?

----------


## stray_cat

pa ako me se moze bez da se neko uzrujava prozivati da postavljam idiotska pitanja i dati ovako veselo objasnjenje o autorskim pravima, uopce ne vidim razlog da ne saznam kako izgleda pozadina toga. 

i ne vidim uopce razloga tvrdnji da mi se vecina ljudi ne dopada, sto vise, cure sa foruma su mi dale brdo super informacija, sa dosta njih sad kontaktiram i private

uostalom, roda kao udruga sigurno zna sto cini i uvjerena sam da nema mjesta za zabrinutost, i da je sve legalno jer to ipak vode ozbiljni i odgovorni ljudi, kaj ne?

----------


## Alamama

A sto ti mislis da li su ti ljudi odgovorni i ozbiljni?

Koliko znam postas po forumu prijatelji zivotinja, mislis li da je njihov forum olicenje rada njihove udruge?

Moje misljenje o njihovoj udruzi je fantasticno mislim da su jedan od najjacih novih NGOovoa kod nas, imala sam prilike razgovarati sa deckima i stvarno su krasni. Ali jednom slucajno sam zalutala na njhovo forum i pala u nesvijest na koji nacin se komuniciralo. Postavila sam pitanje vezano uz udrugu i dobila odgovor da preko foruma ne odgovaraju na takva pitanja. Vrlo brzo nakon toga su me nazvali i dogovorili smo neku suradnju. Ono sto hocu reci da mi nikad nije palo napamet da o njima i nihovom djelovanju sudim po tome kako im izgleda forum vec samo i iskljucivo po njihovom radu. 

Sto se tvog konrektnog pitanja tice dok se ne jave urednici, mogu ti reci da u dijelu u kojem sam ja radila svi tekstovi su djelo cura koje su ih radili dakle nisu prijevodi nego su radeni na temelju vise izvora i iskustva.

----------


## ankika

stray, sto se mene tice mozes slobodno kontaktirati koga god zelis  

ja mogu reci da za sve clanke koji su izisli pod mojim urednistvom su djela cura koje su vrijedno pisale i trudile se, te mislim da ne zavrijeduju da ih se tu sad na ovakav nacin proziva

ne znam tko ti je objasnio kako nasi clanci nastaju, no ocigledno ti nije sve objasnio... naime istina je da mi kao literaturu koristimo razlicite izvore i hrpe stranih tekstova - no niti jedan od tih tekstova se samo ne prevodi i kako takav objavljuje na portalu, a ako i je tekst direktan prijevod onda se ispod teksta navodi izvor ili link 

Naime svi ti clanci sluze iskljucivo kao literatura, koju urednici skupljaju i salju curama koje se odluce za odredenu temu - kako bi  sam autor teksta dobijo cim bolju i jasniju sliku o samoj problematici. Autor teksta na osnovi informacija koje je skupio preko tih clanaka, te vlastiog iskustva i vlastitog promisljanja pise *svoj tekst*  koji se onda kako takav objavljuje na nasem portalu.

----------


## Zorana

Slazem se s Ankikom. Tamo gdje je manje vise jedan tekst u cjelini preveden naveden je izvor.
Tekstovi koji su rezultat sklapanja raznih tekstova, odnosno rezultat prikupljanja informacija s vise mjesta imaju navedene svoje autore.

----------


## smrčina mrkica

Ja mislim da i u nasim zutim novinama, svi prevedeni clanci i tracevi ne traze autorska prava od stranih novina sa kojh su to preveli pa uopce ne vidim ni razloga za to pitanje.

----------


## BusyBee

Ako drugi ne traze dozvolu, to ne znaci da je to ispravno.

Stray, ja za dio o Ap-u mogu reci samo ovoliko (na zalost): tekstovi koji nemaju naveden kopirajt, prevedeni su i uredjeni i naveden je izvor i autor  (ako je bio naveden na izvornoj stranici).
Mailom su obavjestena dva autora: dr Sears (tj. ne on osobno vec na kontakt mail naveden na njegovom sajtu) i Keri Baker, koja izricito trazi da se pita dozvola... do dana danasnjeg nije mi odgovorila na molbu, ali ja sam tekst stavila jer mi je bio predobar da ga izostavim. 
Sve u svemu, nitko mi nije odgovorio, mozda misle da se netko zeza (jer sam objasnila o kakvom se portalu radi).
Kad kombiniram nekoliko tekstova s Intreneta, ja napisem kombinacija cega su, ali to je moj stav (mozda i jos koga).. 

Mislim da autorska prava na netu jos uvijek nisu dobro pravno zasticena (osim u slucajevima gdje na stranici jasno stoji kopirajt) i stvar je osobne etike hoces li napisati izvor ili ne.

----------


## stray_cat

uopce ne vidim vezu izmedju kradje autorskih prava i udruge "prijatelji zivotinja"

----------


## stray_cat

a sto mi se najvise dopada je da vam cura koja je clan rode to pitanje proglasi za idiotsko, i niko se pretjerano ne uznemirava zbog terminologije, vise vam smeta sto je neko potegnuo takvu temu. 

zastita autorskih prava, pa to ipak spada pod nadleznost sudova tako da se ja time vise ne kanim zamarati jer cemu zamarati ljude idiotskim pitanjima

----------


## Lukina_mama

> Autor teksta na osnovi informacija koje je skupio preko tih clanaka, te vlastiog iskustva i vlastitog promisljanja pise svoj tekst koji se onda kako takav objavljuje na nasem portalu.





> Tekstovi koji su rezultat sklapanja raznih tekstova, odnosno rezultat prikupljanja informacija s vise mjesta imaju navedene svoje autore.


U slučaju kada se tuđi tekst sažima i oblikuje vlastitim riječima obavezno je navođenje izvora podataka, kao i za navođenje svake činjenice ili podatka koji općenito nije poznat, ali znamo tko je autor.

Tekstovi s navedenim kopirajtom se ne smiju koristiti bez dozvole autora.

----------


## Ancica

> Tekstovi s navedenim kopirajtom se ne smiju koristiti bez dozvole autora.


Tekstovi s navedenim kopirajtom se ne smiju *kopirati u originalnom obliku, u cijelosti ili vecim dijelom* bez dozvole autora.

*Koristiti* se uvijek mogu,  a ponekad je pozeljno (ovisno o kontekstu u kojem se ih koristi) da ih se navede kao izvor.

----------


## Lukina_mama

ZAKON O AUTORSKOM PRAVU 

Članak 25. 

Autorsko pravo sadržava imovinskopravna ovlaštenja (u nastavku teksta "autorska imovinska prava") i osobnopravna ovlaštenja (u nastavku teksta "autorska moralna prava"). 

Članak 26. 

Autorska imovinska prava čine prava autora na iskorištavanje djela. 

Autorsko djelo iskorištava se osobito: objavom, reproduciranjem ili umnožavanjem, stavljanjem u promet, prikazivanjem, izvedbom, prenošenjem ili drugim priopćavanjem javnosti, prevođenjem, prilagođavanjem i obradom djela. 

Autorsko djelo može druga osoba iskorištavati samo po odobrenju autora, ako ovim Zakonom nije drukčije određeno. 

Za svako iskorištavanje autorskoga djela od druge osobe autoru pripada naknada, ako ovim Zakonom ili ugovorom nije drukčije određeno. 

Članak 27. 

Autorska moralna prava čine: pravo autora da bude priznat i označen kao tvorac djela, pravo autora da se usprotivi svakom deformiranju, sakaćenju ili drugom mijenjanju djela i pravo autora da se usprotivi svakoj upotrebi djela koja bi vrijeđala njegovu čast ili ugled. 

Članak 47. 

Na teritoriju Republike Hrvatske dopušteno je bez odobrenja autora: 

1) objavljivanje i reproduciranje pojedinih dijelova književnoga, znanstvenog ili umjetničkoga djela u svrhe nastave; 

2) pretiskivanje u povremenim publikacijama aktualnih članaka u kojima se raspravlja o općim pitanjima od javnog interesa, ako autor reproduciranje tih članaka nije izričito zabranio; 

3) reproduciranje u novinama i povremenim publikacijama pojedinih aktualnih fotografija, ilustracija, tehničkih nacrta i sl., objavljenih u drugim novinama i povremenim publikacijama; 

4) reproduciranje umjetničkih djela izloženih na ulicama i trgovima, osim ako je reprodukcija kiparskog djela dobivena otiskom iz kalupa; 

5) reproduciranje kiparskih i slikarskih djela te djela arhitekture pomoću fotografije u novinama i časopisima, osim ako je autor to izričito zabranio. 

Članak 48. 

Na teritoriju Republike Hrvatske dopušteno je bez odobrenja autora i bez plaćanja naknade za korištenje: 

1) predstavljanje i izvedba književnog ili umjetničkoga djela u svrhe i u obliku nastave, ako se to predstavljanje odnosno izvedba obavlja bez naplaćivanja ulaznica ili drugih oblika naplaćivanja te prilikom školskih svečanosti na koje je pristup besplatan; 

2) objavljivanje izvješća o objavljenim književnim, umjetničkim i znanstvenim djelima, u kojima se sadržaj tih djela reproducira na originalan i skraćeni način; 

3) izlaganje djela na javnim izložbama, osim onih djela čije izlaganje autor zabrani, ako se toga prava nije odrekao u ugovoru; 

4) reproduciranje već objavljenoga djela radi osobnog usavršavanja, ako reprodukcija nije namijenjena ni pristupačna javnosti; 

5) reproduciranje djela slikarstva kroz kiparstvo i obratno te reproduciranje djela arhitekture kroz slikarstvo ili kiparstvo; 

6) doslovno navođenje ulomaka (citata) iz djela koje je na zakonit način postalo pristupačno javnosti, uz uvjet da to bude u skladu s dobrim običajima i u mjeri opravdanoj svrhom koja se ima postići, te da se prilikom citiranja naznači izvor i ime autora, ako se njegovo ime nalazi u izvoru; 

7) reproduciranje ili prilagođavanje kopija računalnoga programa od strane korisnika radi korištenja u svrhu za koju je taj program pribavljen, za arhivske svrhe i za zamjenu izgubljene, uništene ili dotrajale kopije.

----------


## Ancica

Hvala Lukina_mama.

Ovo sto si navela potvrduje sto sam ja gore napisala osim sto sam trebala napisati umjesto "ponekad pozeljno", rijeci "ponekad potrebno".

----------


## flower

u rubrici koje sam urednik samo je par tekstova prijevod i to je pod njima navedeno kao tako, kod nekih su tekstova stavljene su reference koristene literature, ostali tekstovi su autorska dijela   :Smile:  



> idiotska pitanja


 nema idiotskih pitanja, ali odgovora bi se i moglo naci  :wink:

----------


## tweety

cekaj!
znaci li to kad pises npr. diplomski rad da bi trebala od svakog autora traziti dozvolu da se pozoves na njegov/njezin rad???

NE,VEC JEDNOSTAVNO NAVEDES IZVOR!!!

Stray cat, ja sam svoj pisala vani  i znam da oni polazu jako puno na autorska prava, ali zar ne citas tekstove gdje se  na pocetku ili na kraju  jednostavno navede izvor informacije.

----------


## Alamama

Stray mislila sam na tvoj cinizam i ocito nepovjerenje prema udruzi. 

Ali jucer sam si protumacila par stvari na "prijateljima"  :Smile:  naime vidjela sam da isti stil imas i prema Noinoj arci isl dok se prozvani ne jave pa stanes sa diskusijom.

----------


## Natasa30

Ali Ala nisi ti prozvana nego ja pa evo da se javim i odjavim.Papa Stray.Mene nema na par tjedana pa nemoj ljude sad zbog mene i mog odgovora vise gnjaviti jer koliko sam skuzila mene prozivas.Odoh ja na godisnji.

----------


## klia

Izgleda da se neki ljudi uporno trude minirati rad Udruge. S kojim ciljem i zašto, meni stvarno nije jasno.   :Sad:  




> Naime svi ti clanci sluze iskljucivo kao literatura, koju urednici skupljaju i salju curama koje se odluce za odredenu temu - kako bi sam autor teksta dobijo cim bolju i jasniju sliku o samoj problematici. Autor teksta na osnovi informacija koje je skupio preko tih clanaka, te vlastiog iskustva i vlastitog promisljanja pise svoj tekst koji se onda kako takav objavljuje na nasem portalu.


Inače, ovo je otprilike i način na koji se piše bilo koji znanstveni rad, samo je razlika što ovdje urednici šalju materijal, a pri pisanju rada tražiš ga sam. Autorima objavljenih materijala čast je biti citiran, dapače, u znanstvenim krugovima njihov se rad vrednuje prema citiranosti u tekstovima drugih autora.

----------


## DudaGG

Ja bih samo nesto dodala iz prakse, buduci da sam imala par izleta u izdavastvo. Iz iskustva znam da je lijepo kontaktirati osobu na ciji clanak se oslanja moj (ili rodin) clanak, ali u praksi kada originalni autori cuju u koje svrhe se prevodi njihovo djelo uvijek daju zeleno svjetlo. Pogotovo ako se radi o dobrovoljnoj udruzi. Stray cat, mislim da nista ne bi postigla kada bi se teoretski i zainatila i isla tuzakati. I Klia je sve super napisala, bitne su reference odakle dolazi clanak i to je to.

----------


## stray_cat

> Stray mislila sam na tvoj cinizam i ocito nepovjerenje prema udruzi. 
> 
> Ali jucer sam si protumacila par stvari na "prijateljima"  naime vidjela sam da isti stil imas i prema Noinoj arci isl dok se prozvani ne jave pa stanes sa diskusijom.


nisam imala vremena suradjivati sa noinom arkom, ali koliko znam ljudi super rade. 

prijatelji zivotinja su druga udruga, imaju nesto opsirniji program nego noina arka i rade u rangu sa PETA. 

ne kuzim bas sto mi pokusavas reci, ali ako te veseli citati okolo sto pisem mozes me jos potraziti na
http://pub60.ezboard.com/bfoursoftpaws 
http://www.net-info.biz/Ira/forum/index.php 
http://www.zamirnet.hr/prijatelji-zivotinja/ 
http://obitelj.board.dk3.com/2/index.php

i dalje ne vidim vezu izmedju tih foruma i autorskim pravima

----------


## renata

kad stavimo skroz na stranu sva podbadanja i prepucavanja, meni je bas drago da je ovaj topic otvoren i da se pokazalo da je sve u redu s autorskim pravima na nasm portalu  :Smile:

----------


## Alamama

Ne brini ne trazim tvoje postove po netu. Svojevremeno sam na Prijateljima postala pod nickom RODA pa mozes vidjeti da sam tamo isla "poslovno".
Prekjucer sam isla na njih jer sam radila neki reasarch za udrugu u vezi udruga koje funkcioniraju preko foruma i kako ti forumu izgledaju

Usput sam izmedu ostalih naletila i na ovo
http://www.zamirnet.hr/prijatelji-zi...picID=128#2442
Pa sam si protumacila da volis procjeniti udruge ili drustva isl prema vanjskom dojmu. Eto  to je moj jedini point

----------

Meni se nije dalo javljat na ovo, ali na koju foru si ti došla do tog zaključka? Iz tog posta?

Samo se onda poteže pitanje kome vjerovati...stray da su je izvrijeđali, tim drugim curama koje isto pišu loša iskustva ili onima koji se od njih brane??

Ovo već postaje smiješno...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Svjetlana_Bec

Evo citam ovo sve i ne mogu shvatiti......ako jedna udruga kao sto je roda,pomaze ljudima na bilo koji nacin i ima puno clanova koji su izuzetno zadovoljni njenim radom zasto onda netko postavlja takva pitanja kao ti stray_cat?
Meni osobno ova udruga je iskazala svoje prijateljsko stajaliste i svoje dobrocudstvo i meni je to jako puno znacilo i jos uvijek mi znaci i nikada mi ne bi palo na pamet da postavljam takva pitanja.Moje misljenje je da treba gledati koliko udruga pomaze ljudima u sreci i u nesreci,a ne da li imaju autorska prava i tome slicno.I mislim ako ti ikada zaista zatreba savjet udruge ili ako ti neki clanak bude trebao kao pomoc da neces vise pitati o njihovim autorskim pravima.

----------


## happy mummy

> Evo citam ovo sve i ne mogu shvatiti......ako jedna udruga kao sto je roda,pomaze ljudima na bilo koji nacin i ima puno clanova koji su izuzetno zadovoljni njenim radom zasto onda netko postavlja takva pitanja kao ti stray_cat?
> (...) I mislim ako ti ikada zaista zatreba savjet udruge ili ako ti neki clanak bude trebao kao pomoc da neces vise pitati o njihovim autorskim pravima.


potpisujem 300%!
a za one kojima smeta što vrijedne Rodice rade, postoji vrlo jednostavno rješenje - ne dolazite na stranice, ne dolazite na forum....

----------


## Alamama

Anci mene si pitala? 
Na koji zakljucak mislis?

Ako mislis na zakljucak da SC voli optuzivati zakljucila sam na temelju ovog

na PŽ 19/05/2003

_"mene su i izvrijedjali kad sam svojevremeno zvala

nisam bolje prosla ni sa noinom arkom, a ni sa gospodjom koja pod imenom ana horvat spasava pse iz sinteraja nije bas bila pristojna 

"_

Svjetlana i Happy, hvala cure u ime udruge i svih onih, zaista puno ljudi koji su radili ili rade na portalu :Smile: 

nakon toga gda iz Noine arke napise post o njihovom radu, SC ne odgovara.


na rodi jučer 
SC
_
"nisam imala vremena suradjivati sa noinom arkom, ali koliko znam ljudi super rade. "_

----------


## Alamama

sorry cure malo mi se zbrckao post mislila sam da sam na kraju kad sam se zahvalila Svjetlani i Happy

----------


## egemama

SC, moram priznat da sam jako razocarana. cemu sve ovo? zar se osobne razmirice moraju dignuti na razinu dovodenja u pitanje rada udruge? ne pratim bas puno ova sva dogadanja, i moram priznat da mi nije jasno zasto ti se RODA kao udruga tako zamjerila.

roda je udruga kojoj je prvenstvano cilj borba za dostojanstveno roditeljstvo, trudnocu i djetinjstvo u hrvatskoj. probleme koje pokusavamo rijesiti, zaloziti se za njih, uglavnom se svode na nedovoljnu educiranost. portal je divan medij za edukaciju (pored brosura, letaka...) informacije nisu izmisljene, naravno da su preuzete sa najboljih izvora, ali to ne znaci da us prepisane, prevedene.

sve u svemu, jako sam razocarana da netko pokusava minirati sate i sate rada vrijednih cura koje clanke nisu pisale za sebe, ne za novac, nego za druge trudnice, majke, dojilje koje nemaju pristupa informacijama.

cure, sramite se!

----------


## stray_cat

> Anci mene si pitala? 
> Na koji zakljucak mislis?
> 
> Ako mislis na zakljucak da SC voli optuzivati zakljucila sam na temelju ovog
> 
> na PŽ 19/05/2003
> 
> _"mene su i izvrijedjali kad sam svojevremeno zvala
> 
> ...

----------


## Lynn

Nisam sigurna da li je uopce pametno bilo sto pisati jer se ovo pretvorilo u neugodnu "raspravu" o desetim stvarima, ali evo zasto mene zanima ova tema.

Cesto mi se dogodi da me neki clanak posebno zainteresira, ili je nesto u suprotnosti s onim sto sam cula prije, pa bi htjela jos nesto procitati na tu temu. Da na kraju teksta postoji "popis literature", s linkovima na koristene tekstove (na kojima vjerojatno ima i drugih referenci) to bi bilo jednostavno. Ovako sama trebam traziti, pa cesto ne nadjem bas to sto trazim ili odustanem prebrzo.

Na taj nacin nitko ne bi umanjivao trud i zaslugu autorica teksta, a dobila bi se jos jedna korisna dodatna informacija.

----------


## renata

lynn, dobra ti je primjedba  :Smile: 

ja ponesto pisem za portal i bas sam si razmisljala da cu odsad to probati navoditi

----------


## stray_cat

imate pravo, naslov posta je "autorska prava" i citava rasprava na temu udruga za zastitu zivotinja dfinitivno ne spada ovamo i sve skupa lici na ispitivanje ko u balkanskom spijunu

na zalost ne smije se javno objavljivati prevod necije knjige bez dozvole autora, cak ni njenog malog dijela

na zalost isto tako stoji da kad sam jednom prilikom zvala noinu arku nisam naisla na civilizirani razgovor, sto sam pokusala izbjeci razvlaciti okolo po forumima koji se ne bave zastitom zivotinja upravo zbog toga sto u toj udruzi hrpa ljudi radi odlicne stvari, ali cemu ne iznijeti sav prljavi ves na vidjelo. sto se mene tice ja se na ovom postu necu vise baviti ne-autorska prava temom

----------

Oprostite greškom sam poslala prethodni post, pa molim da se izbriše.

Ja neću ulaziti u temu autorska prava, ali ću reći nešto o ponašanju određenih članova udruge na ovom forumu. To što je Stray pitala, pa bila ona u pravu ili ne, nemože se okarakterizirati sa idiotskim pitanjem kao što je to učinila Nataša30, a da je nitko ne opomene. Ovo nije prvi put da se ona tako ponaša i neznam zašto se to dozvoljava njoj kao i Zorani i MacGonagall. One jesu članice Udruge, ali mislim ovakvo ponašanje baca ružno svijetlo na Udrugu.
Kompletna ova rasprava je mogla poprimiti drugi tijek da nije ovakvih komentara ljudi koji nemaju nimalo odgoja i poštovanja prema drugima. Naravno da se onda i Stray osijeća povrijeđeno pa možda reče neke stvari koje inače nebi, pa onda na sebe navuče ogorčenje drugih ljudi i ispada negativac koji mrzi Udrugu, samo zato što je postavila određeno pitanje. A sve to dok Nataša30 likuje jer joj je dozvoljeno (od koga i zašto, neznam) da pljuje po neistomišljenicima, riječnikom koji joj padne na pamet

----------


## ivarica

na PP korisnika moderatori salju opomene, cak i admin, pa ne znam odakle ti to da Natasu30 npr nitko ne opomene.

natasa30 je Strayino pitanje okarakterizirala kao idiotsko, neki drugi su ga okarakterizirali kao prijetnju?! Mozda se i Natasa30 osjeca povrijedeno kad netko mozda prijeti udruzi pa rece neke stvari koje inace ne bi?

----------


## renata

zasto bi icije ponasanje bacalo ruzno svjetlo na udrugu?
ja sam ja, predstavljam sebe. kad cu predstavljati udrugu, onda cu se dogovoriti prije svakog posta s ostalim clanovima sto da napisem. kad to ne napravim, nema sanse da predstavljam udrugu.

nemojte mi vise po udruzi   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Zorana

Molim te, MNM, da mi pronadjes jednu jedinu uvredljivu rijec upucenu nekome s moje strane!

----------

Zorana, nije riječ samo o uvredljivim riječima nego i bahatom stilu i načinu pisanja. Ali očito je da se to nekima od vas ne da dokazati.

----------


## klia

> ja sam ja, predstavljam sebe. kad cu predstavljati udrugu, onda cu se dogovoriti prije svakog posta s ostalim clanovima sto da napisem. kad to ne napravim, nema sanse da predstavljam udrugu.


Renata, ne znam sjećaš li se jedne situacije sa starog foruma kad su bile pale teške riječi među curama i kad je UO donio odluku da nam u potpisu stoji da smo članovi Udruge BAŠ ZATO da pazimo na svoj stil i ophođenje na forumu jer naše riječi, ako nam dolje stoji članica Rode, itekako bacaju svjetlo na Udrugu.
Ovo ti ne pišem jer mislim da tvoji postovi nisu dobri, dapače, stil tvoga pisanja pokazuje onu toplu stranu Rode zbog koje smo svi tu  :D , samo se ne mogu složiti s gore navedenom tvrdnjom.
I meni ponekad dođe da napišem nešto "sirovo" i nepromišljeno, ali baš zbog toga potpisa dolje, nastojim pisati trezveno i odvagujući riječi - pogotovo ako je u pitanju neka vruća tema.
A na ovom javnom forumu upravo smo mi lice Rode.

----------


## Zorana

Ovo je moj zadnji odgovor na pokusaje provociranja od strane nekih od vas: jedinu bahatost koju sam ja vidjela na onom topicu o dojenju u trudnoci pokazala je MNM kada je dosla na forum udruge koja se zalaze za poticanje i promociju dojenja i pocela, bez i jednog jedinog argumenta i ikakve ozbiljne tvrdnje, podizati prasinu. I onda je, kao vrhunac svega, pokusala to sve ukamuflirati u neduznu zelju za prikupljanjem znanja. I onda na kraju ispadnu bahati oni koji joj se suprostave, ne na osnovi neargumentiranih primjesa, nego na osnovi znanja, kako svog, tako i svjetskih autoriteta kada su zdravlje i dojenje u pitanju. 
I onda na kraju Roda ispadne organizacija koja "misli svojom glavom" samo zato sto je sponzorira Americka akademija pedijatara :shock: . Ma dajte, molim vas.

----------

[quote="Zorana"]Ovo je moj zadnji odgovor 


> Bogu hvala!!!  
> 
> (ovako je marta odgovorila na moj post, pa je nitko nije opomenuo, a Zorana je odgovorila da se to može protumačiti na razne načine i da to nije uvrjedljivo)    
> 
> Zorana, ti si osoba koja kad nema ništa pametno ni argumentirano za reč izvrčeš i obrčeš stvari u nadi da su ljudi glupi, pa da će to što ti govoriš imati smisla. I mislim da na Produženom dojenju nisam samo ja primjetila bahatost, *uostalom neka cure (koje nisu "ugledne" Rode) pročitaju topic pa procijene same ko se bahatio,* a što je najžalosnije ti si moderator na toj temi, a ti si bila najbezobraznija. 
> Kako imaš obraza reči da sam ja došla na forum dizati prašinu i onda to zakamuflirati u nedužnu želju za prikupljanjem znanja.  Ja sam na forumu pročitala mnogo toga korisnog i važnog, jer cure su tu stvarno divne, a od tebe i tebi sličnih nisam naučila ništa pametno osim kako biti nepristojan i egomanijak.
> Svima ostalima se ispričavam što sam malo skrenula s teme.

----------


## marta

Kako zrak u sobi, jel jos suho?

----------


## VedranaV

> kad je UO donio odluku da nam u potpisu stoji da smo članovi Udruge BAŠ ZATO da pazimo na svoj stil i ophođenje na forumu jer naše riječi, ako nam dolje stoji članica Rode, itekako bacaju svjetlo na Udrugu.


UO nije donio odluku, nego je preporučio, i to ne zato da pazite što pišete nego zato da bude jasnije tko je član foruma, a tko i foruma i udruge, s obzirom da se često događalo da ljudi misle da su postali članovi udruge čim su se registrirali na forum.

Kad je nešto službeni stav udruge, onda je posebno naznačeno.

----------

Da, ali kad netko iz udruge počne istupat poput Nataše i drugih, to svejedno baca loše svjetlo na samu udrugu jer ispada da se to tolerira...

Kao moderator na drugom forumu s par tisuća korisnika sam nažalost naučila da privatno upozorenje ne vrijedi jer se ljudi nastave bahatit i bit bezobrazni.

Uostalom, Nataši nije potrebno upozorenje, potreban joj je tečaj finog ponašanja i netiquetta...jer sumnjam da je ovakava i po doma, a ako je, onda žalim i nju i one koji je okružuju. Iako je žalim svejedno jer preko interneta je sve dosta anonimno, a pravo se lice čovjeka vidi u onom što je sposoban reć i napravit kad ga nitko ne pozna i zna da ga se neće uloviti...

----------


## VedranaV

> Da, ali kad netko iz udruge počne istupat poput Nataše i drugih, to svejedno baca loše svjetlo na samu udrugu jer ispada da se to tolerira...


A ako se editira i briše onda baca loše svjetlo na samu udrugu jer ispada da smo diktatori i da tajimo neznamšto.

----------


## Natasa30

Anci posto si tako pristojna a ja ne i ja gazim ljude pred sobom jel te mogu nesto zamoliti?Mozes li me molim te ostaviti na miru jer vidim da si se zakacila za mene kao pijan plota.Evo nema me vec par dana a ti uporno se kacis i s obzirom da kazes da zalis ljude pko mene posto sam ja tako grozna ja bi se isto proispitala za samu sebe da sam ti jer ti u ovom slucaju se raspravljas sama sa sobom.Molim te kani me se i ostavi me na miru jer niti se tebi onbracam niti mislim da Stray treba advokat.Pratis me po svim topicima u stopu a ja bi se stvarno zapitala o takvom postupku.

Stray jesam napisala sam idiotska a onda te ignorirala jer svi znamo zasto pitas takvbo pitanje i nitko nije lud ovdje.Pa sta sad budes isla prijetiti curama koje tako vrijedno rade i pisu za portal.Pa one pisu ne bi li pomogle netkom ko zivi u Hr i mozda nema mogucnosti da zna neka svoja prava ili da sazna da postoji i nesto drugo i bolje od onog sto se tamo radi.Pitanje nije idiotsko ali jeste i mi se naljutimo kao i vi.

Ovo je moj stav ne stav udruge.

----------

> Mozes li me molim te ostaviti na miru jer vidim da si se zakacila za mene kao pijan plota...................
> 
> i jer ti u ovom slucaju se raspravljas sama sa sobom.
> 
> 
> ............Pitanje nije idiotsko ali jeste i mi se naljutimo kao i vi.


Kao prvo, nije se ona samo zakačila za tvoje postupke nego mnoge cure misle isto uključujući i mene.

Kao drugo, kako možeš napisati da ona raspravlja sama sa sobom, jeli to znači da si ti nedodirljiva u svom bezobrazluku i da možeš govoriti što ti padne  na pamet i vrijeđati.

Kao treče, izjava poput "pitanje nije idiotsko ali jeste" je stvarno oličenje tvojih mentalnih sposobnosti da izraziš svoje mišljene.

I još nešto, Ivarica je napisala da se takvi opominju preko pp, a ja mislim da bi ih se trebalo opomenuti javno, jer ako se ostali opominju javno zašto se to ne čini i za članove Udruge.

----------


## ivarica

ja nisam napisala da se takvi opominju preko PP vec da se korisnici opominju preko PP, nebitno koje udruge su takvi clanovi.

----------


## Natasa30

PITANJE NIJE IDIOTSKO, ALI JESTE I MI SE NALJUTIMO PA DAMO TAKAV ODGOVOR JER SVI ZNAMO ZASTO JE TAKVO PITANJE POSTAVLJENO.

Na to sam mislila ali ocigledno nisam dobro napisala recenicu.MNM ne znam gdje ti sebe u svemu tome vidis i lijepo te molim da se ne mjesas u svaki topik gdje postoji kakav problem jer ti ocigledno zelis izazvati jos vece probleme.Nije te bilo tjedan dana jer po tebi ocigledno nije bilo vrijednih rasprava a sad vidis ako je mozda doslo do neke frke pa bi ti jos vecu frku digla.

----------

Opet si bila jako rječita, ali ništa nisi rekla. 
Umjesto da objasniš čemu to tvoje ponašanje, ti tražiš razloge mog posjeta forumu. Stvarno jadno Nataša  :Rolling Eyes:  
Nadam se da češ ubuduće paziti na svoje ponašanje, inače evo mene opet  :Evil or Very Mad: ,  

Meni je jako žao vidjeti da cure odlaze iz Udruge, a i s foruma radi takvih prepotentnih "pametnjakovića" kao što si ti i tebi slični. 
*Kao što sam več naglasila, ovaj topic je mogao imati sasvim drugi tijek da nije tvoje drskosti, nepristojnosti i nekulture* i mislim da je to jedina činjenica na koju bi trebala obratiti pozornost, ako si to uopće sposobna.

E pa dosta smo zachatali ovaj topic, jer pretpostavljam da bi moderator ovog podforuma mogao mene opomenut, a nedaj bože tebe.

----------


## Natasa30

MNM stvarno si u pravu nemojmo vise zacatavati a evo ja obecavam da cu razmisliti o tvojim rijecima.

----------


## stray_cat

> PITANJE NIJE IDIOTSKO, ALI JESTE I MI SE NALJUTIMO PA DAMO TAKAV ODGOVOR JER SVI ZNAMO ZASTO JE TAKVO PITANJE POSTAVLJENO.
> 
> Na to sam mislila ali ocigledno nisam dobro napisala recenicu.MNM ne znam gdje ti sebe u svemu tome vidis i lijepo te molim da se ne mjesas u svaki topik gdje postoji kakav problem jer ti ocigledno zelis izazvati jos vece probleme.Nije te bilo tjedan dana jer po tebi ocigledno nije bilo vrijednih rasprava a sad vidis ako je mozda doslo do neke frke pa bi ti jos vecu frku digla.


a zasto je takvo pitanje postavljeno? (nadam se da necu dobiti neki odgovor koj vuce na paranoje po sistemu "balkanski spijun") jos bi samo molila nekog kom hrvatski ide bolje neg meni da mi prevede recenicu klesanu capsima

----------

Ne mogu vjerovat da ću ja bit ta...ali kužim šta je Nataša htjela reć...

Pitanje nije idiotsko. Tu je trebala doći točka...

Ovo JESTE se odnosi na drugi dio rečenice -  I MI SE NALJUTIMO PA DAMO TAKAV ODGOVOR JER SVI ZNAMO ZASTO JE TAKVO PITANJE POSTAVLJENO

Kao 'ali da, i mi imamo osjećaje'...il tako nešto...Nataša, jesam u pravu? Pitam ozbiljno, ne kurim te ovaj put, jesam točno interpretirala.

S tim da je samo pitanje na svom mjestu - ovisi od autora do autora da li će im smetati da se njihov rad koristi, a nije pitanje u kojoj formi - bilo prijevod, bilo adaptacija...bitno je da li ih se pitalo i ČEKALO na odgovor prije korištenja 'djela'...

----------

I da...koliko sam skužila, pitanje si postavila jer iz razloga poznatih samo tebi, hoćeš potkopati sve što je Roda do sad napravila, pa ne biraš sredstva. Mislim da je to otprilike to.  :Idea:

----------


## stray_cat

vise je bila konstruktivna kritika nego potkopavanje rode. po stoti put: ne pada mi na pamet potkopavati rad rode jer jedan dio tih cura krvavo radi i ima rezultate u citavoj prici oko podizanja kvalitete porodiljstva, majcinstva i svega vezanog uz to u hr. a drugi dio cura koji svojim neodgojem i nastupom nanose stetu samoj udruzi problem su udruge, ne moj

da mi se potkopava roda zbog cega bih pisala i sto opsirnije opisivala sve aktivnosti koje su meni tu dostupne nego zbog zelje da curama dam vise informacija sto jos mogu napraviti za sebe tijekom trudnoce a do tih informacija  je u hr nemoguce doci?

----------


## Ancica

Ma koja konstruktivna kritika?! Jel ti mislis da smo mi ludi?

Stray, zar nisi sama napisala na Mama mami forumu da si TI isla kontaktirat nase izvore u svezi sa nasim tekstovima? 

A i prije toga, na ovom topiku si napisala 



> u svakom slucaju nece mi biti mrsko priupitati izvore da li su vam dali odobrenje da koristite njihove tekstove


Ako zaista jesi, kaj si to radila tek tako da ubijes vrijeme? 

Iz ciste radoznalosti?  

Sto si mislila konkretno napraviti sa odgovorima koje si dobila?

Ne vjerujem da si toliko bez mozga da ti stvarno nije palo na pamet da ako vec takve informacije smatras toliko edukativnim kao i sami tekstovi na portalu, da prvo direktno kontaktiras ili autora specificnog teksta na rodi o kojem se interesiras ili nekog od urednika?

Da li si kontaktirala urednika portala, ak se vec nisi udostojila to napraviti na pocetku, sa tvojim saznanjima i zamolila razjasnjenje (mada opet neznam od koje bi to tebi koristi bilo)? 

Ili si ipak samo isla pisat na drugim forumima da po tvojoj interpretaciji Roda krsi zakone i blatit joj ime?

Oprosti sto sam mozda paranoicna ali ja zaista ne vidim nikakvog logickog objasnjenja bilo kojeg tvojeg postupka po ovom pitanju osim toga da si htjela razvlaciti rodu u negativnom svjetlu (a sto ona nikako ne zasluzuje i sigurno ne niti po ovom pitanju, o autorskim pravima).

Mislim da nam svima dugujes ispriku.

----------


## renata

stray, ako smognes snage za ispriku za tuzakanje (i ja mislim da bi bas mogla), onda svaka cast  :Smile: 
svi cemo popadat na g... razjapit usta i onda ih zacepit

----------


## stray_cat

> Ma koja konstruktivna kritika?! Jel ti mislis da smo mi ludi?
> 
> Stray, zar nisi sama napisala na Mama mami forumu da si TI isla kontaktirat nase izvore u svezi sa nasim tekstovima? 
> 
> A i prije toga, na ovom topiku si napisala 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uopce ne osjecam potrebu da se zbog ovog sa pitanjem poslanim LLL nekom ispricavam. posto placam knjige koje oni pisu i objavljuju, imam potpunu slobodu pitat sto hocu. zbog trudnoce citam sve sto mogu saznati o trudnoci, na raznoraznim stranicama po netu, po knjigama koje kupim. LLL je jedna od stranica koje posjecujem

ispricat se zbog cega? sto sam javno pitala zasto neovlasteno na rodinom portalu objavljujete tudje radove? neautorizirano? stvarno mi nije jasno tko tu radi gresku, ja koja pitam ili onaj ko to radi. 

ma lazem, jasno mi je......... i sve mi nekako vuce na "napad je najbolja obrana" pa treba mene okriviti za javno postavljanje takvih pitanja, da bi se skrenula paznja sa detalja da se stvarno javno i neovlasteno objavilo (da ne ponavljam)

stvarno mi se vise ne da pisati o autorskim pravima, jasam rekla sto sam imala, vi ste rekli sto ste imali i fino smo se napricali o toj temi....

----------


## samaritanka

Stray Cat, mislim da LLL baš nije taj koji bi pravio probleme oko autorskih prava. 

Slažem se s tobom da bi neki mogli biti malo diplomatskiji nastrojeni što se tiće načina odgovaranja na pitanja, međutim ima nas različitih.

Ako su te i zabrinula autorska prava za tekstove, sjeti se da ima i bitnijeg u životu, a to je tvoje malo čedo ispod tvoga srca, opusti se i uživaj u svojoj trudnoći, a ekipa iz udruge se je već pobrinula oko svega što si već sama nabrojila pa će i oko autorskih prava.

----------


## sany

naravno da svatko slobodno može pitati LLL bilo šta, zašto ne i o autorskim pravima......mene samo zanima zašto nigdje nije napisan njihov odgovor???

nadam se da će to biti napisano pa se tema može zaključiti. bar ovdje na forumu...a možda bi se mogla otvoriti nova rasprava, ali na sudu...jer - ako je sve u redu sa autorskim pravima netko je nanio s ovim (širenjem lažnih informacija) puno štete radu jedne udruge (Roda)

----------


## davorka

Stray, možeš nekoga drugog uvjeravati u svoju dobronamjernost, a ne nas ovdje. Jasno nam je i predobro koje su ti namjere, jer netko tko je dobronamjeran ne piše takvim tonom kao ti i ne prijeti da će se raspitati kod nadležnih i slično, nego pošalje mail uredniku portala ili curama koje to rade, a ja vjerujem da bi oni rado odgovorili na tvoja dobronamjerna pitanja.

----------

iako ste zabludjele od pocetnog pitanja autorskih prava, fascinantno je kojom lakocom same sebi cestitate u polukradjama i kradjama i pritom mijesate javno publiciranje i znanstvene radove.
To da uzmete nekoliko tekstova i prepricate ih umjesto da ih prevedete, bilo bi krsenje etike, i svakako bi bilo utuzivo ukoliko se autori tekstova pronadju i prepoznaju svoje teze i recenice. Ako objavljujete tekstove bez dopustenja autora, svakako krsite zakon, pa cak i ovaj hrvatski, aljkav, a ulove li vas u tome, platit cete masnu odstetu.
Da ilustriram- na jednom reklami, davnih sedamdesetih ili tako nesto, bila je stavljena glazba Rolling Stonesa. I pustala se ta reklama mjesecima, dok slucajno menadzer Stonesa nije bio u proputovanju kroz tadasnju Jugoslaviju. Tuzio je i placena je odsteta od nekoliko milijuna americkih dolara.
Pa razmislite o tome. Bez da si same cestitate kako ste pametne i radisne i utvarate da ce se prepoznati to da je to za dobrobit majke s djecom i zato oprostiti. Shvati li netko sto radite, gotove ste.

----------


## Zorana

:Laughing:

----------

sto je tu smijesno?

----------


## momze

> Shvati li netko sto radite, gotove ste.


ne znam sto je Zorani smijesno, ali je meni ova tvoja 'dobronamjerna' tj. prijeteca poruka smijesna. 
ovih dana forum nam je pun gostiju sa konstruktivnim kritikama...
koji nemaju pametnijeg posla u ponoc, nego kopati po nasoj arhivi i u 2007oj godini izvlaciti topike iz 2003.

----------


## BusyBee

Urednistvo portala je upoznato s nacinom na koji se radi. Autori se kontaktiraju i upoznaju s nasim namjerama, a tekstovi se preuzimaju uz dozvolu autora.

I sad zakljucavam ovaj prastari topic.

----------

